# Angebliche Bestellung



## Soko (29 April 2003)

Hallo,
habe heute diese Mail erhalten. Ist das eine neue Masche oder schon bekannt?
Habe nämlich nichts bestellt!



Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung!

Leider ist der gewünschte Artikel nicht mehr verfügbar gewesen. Als kleine Entschädigung haben wir für Sie ein einmaliges Angebot, das nur mit ihrer persönlichen Kennung gültig ist.

Hier Angebot ansehen: http://w*w.sexflatrate.biz/?sid=0804115121332867162064863710045


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Irene Tilger
Kundenservice


++++
If you want remove the Newsletter, click here: http://w*w.webcamnet24.de/remove/?id=673761425751060018615767
++++



[/img]


----------



## Heiko (29 April 2003)

http://www.dialerhilfe.de/news/030428_01.php

Ist fast identisch.


----------



## Soko (29 April 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.dialerhilfe.de/news/030428_01.php
> 
> Ist fast identisch.



Danke, das ging aber fix!


----------



## Heiko (29 April 2003)

Jo, gestern abend


----------

